# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Σωστο στησιμο κόμβου με πολλα Router και /ή κεραιες

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπερα και παλι..
Ερωτηση για στησιμο κομβου με πολλα Routers.. τι εννοω!
Εχω ενα RB433AH στην ταρατσα.. καθως και LHG5 και ενα SXT
Η τοπολογία μου τωρα ειναι 3 καλωδια απο το σπιτι στην ταρατσα.
1 στο rb433ah , 1 στο LHG 5 και ενα στο SXT. Ολα καταληγουν σε ενα switch sto σπιτι και κανοντας sτο sxt και sτο LHG 5 τα interfaces τους bridge και τα bgp απο αυτα γινονται στο rb433ah.
Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τρόπος σωστοτερος για αυτη την τοπολογία?

----------


## trendy

Να ανέβαζες το switch στην ταράτσα και να κατεβαίνει ένα καλώδιο από την ταράτσα στο σπίτι. Ή, αν μπορείς να βάλεις poe injector, να συνδέσεις τα 2 bridge στο 433 χωρίς switch.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ανεβασω 220v στην ταρατσα ειναι επικινδυνο!!
Κατι αλλο?

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι επικίνδυνο αν το κάνεις σωστά. Πέρασε το καλώδιο μέσα σε πλαστικό σωλήνα (ή πάρε το έτοιμο), δώσε τις κατάλληλες καμπύλες στο καλώδιο για να μην μπαίνουν νερά και είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## Trazor

Μια άλλη ιδέα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις poe injector 4 port ή 8 port στο ταρατσοκουτί σαν αυτό

Για να μην έχεις θέμα με την πτώση τάσης του ethernet, λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης , λεπτού κλώνου ... Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τροφοδοτικό >24 Volt ή ένα καλώδιο μόνο για τροφοδοσία (θέλει κάποιες τροποποιήσεις αυτό).

Έχω το παραπάνω setup με 1x435G+1x433H+1xGroove στα 28Volt και Cat6 Ethernet και δουλεύει καλά...

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Κοιτα ετσι ναι το εψησα! αλλα ρευμα πανω πως θα στελνω? μεσα απο το ethernet δηλαδη αφου τωρα εχω 3 δικτυου πανω θα μεινουν και θα χρησιμοποιουνται τα δυο? Το ενα data το αλλο ρευμα για το poe?
τροφοδοσια εχω 24V

----------


## akakios

Μιας και ο τιτλος του θεματος ειναι " Σωστο στησιμο κόμβου με πολλα Router και /ή κεραιες " 

Για μενα ο καλυτερος τροπος και ασφαλης ειναι......

1) Ανεβασμα utp ή ftp απο κατω μεχρι πανω. ενα αρκει αφου με το gigabit εισαι καλυμενος.

2) Ανεβασμα καλωδιου ρευματος 3*1,5 απο οπου θα περναει 24ν και το 3ο θα το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν γειωση .

3) (προαιρετικο) ενα ακομα utp ή ftp για backup ή για remote control ή οτι αλλο μπορεις να σκεφτεις.


ΟΛΑ πρεπει να ειναι μεσα σε σωληνα περασμενα για να εισαι ησυχος και ασφαλισμενος.
και οπως μου ειχε συστησει παλιοτερα ο seniοus και οντως ισχυει.... σωληνα κουβιδη. 
Ειναι σχετικα φτηνος, αντεχει σε ηλιοφανεια και καιρικες συνθηκες και γενικα ειναι value 4 money.

Η ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ αφου ειναι θεμα ασφαλειας αλλα και προστασιας του εξοπλισμου σου (απο στατικο). 

Ολα αυτα ειναι κατα την δικη μου αποψη σωστα.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

sorry για το λινκ.. αλλα αυτο? http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilektr...4&skuId=148832

----------


## akakios

ναι...  ::  και σιγα για το λινκ. τρελη διαφημιση... χαχαχαχα

Την πρωτη χρονια εβαλα οτι σπιραλ ειχα βρει.... και μετα το πρωτο καλοκαιρι το επιανα και εσπαγε με ελαχιστη δυναμη.

Εχω νομιζω 3η χρονια κουβιδη και ειναι οπως ηταν οταν το αγορασα.

----------


## grigoris

> Η ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ αφου ειναι θεμα ασφαλειας αλλα και προστασιας του εξοπλισμου σου (απο στατικο).


Και πού το γειωνεις μεσα στο σπιτι?

----------


## akakios

κανονικα στην πριζα το εχω.

Απο την πριζα με το φις το καλωδιο παει πανω στο τροφοδοτικο (meanwell)
φαση - ουδετερος - γειωση.

Απο την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικο (+) (-) δινω στα 2 καλωδια του 3χ1,5mm 
και το 3ο καλωδιο (κιτρινο) το συνδεω μαζι με το καλωδιο της γειωσης πανω στο τροφοδοτικο.

----------

